# HAS MICROSOFT JUST RUINED WNDOWS 7? no more gpu....



## Shawnb99

jimmyhackers said:


> has microsoft ruined windows 7 on purpose?


Wouldn’t be surprised. Support was going to end someday anyways


----------



## ciarlatano

If it was working prior to the update, do a system restore and turn off automatic updates/block the update that fouled things. That should solve the issue with the GPU.


----------



## alltoasters

Who knows. I turned off windows update in 2013 and haven't looked back. On 7 and 8 it's so broken it's not worth bothering with. If you need an update, it's much faster to download and install manually, rather than wait for hours for it to find the updates, another 2 hours to install that set, reboot then have to repeat the whole thing over and over again three times because it can't manage dependencies properly. Not only that, there are, or were a bunch of undesirable "updates" in the automatic list that just cause problems.

Compared to the way most linux distributions handle updates it's being flattering to even call it an amateur effort. It's either hopeless at detecting which updates to install, or in the case of windows 10 is so heavy handed and forceful that you lose control over your computer. You know, the machines meant to serve us, not the other way around.


----------



## ozlay

I think you can still install 10 with a 7 key if you have one.


----------



## matthew87

Microsoft haven't released patches for Windows 7 for somewhere close to a year unless you're an enterprise customer who's paid for extended support. 

So yeah, unlikely Microsoft pushed any OS patches to your computer which broke it.


----------



## f00zz

Yeah I still had windows 7 running and just upgraded to 10, it still works for free if you have an actual win7 product key


----------



## 0ctane

I just downloaded windows 10 onto a usb from microsoft and done a clean install....just click the "I dont have a product key" during install .I can live with the "Activate Windows" in the bottom right corner of the screen. Totally free O/S and allows me to do what I need...some gaming, office docs etc.

Create Windows 10 installation media


----------



## jimmyhackers

i know i can put windows 10 on it.......but annoyingly the driver utilities etc for my mobo are only upto date on a windows 7 OS. not a biggie, but also not my point.

its like a pet store owner putting a bullet in your dogs head to get you to buy a new puppy.

im more annoyed about this semi manipulative practise from windows......
note that most buisness (who pay microsoft to stil use windwo 7) will probably not use gfx cards in their office workstations and this problem is seemignly mitigated deliberately for this sector.

i know a few of my fav older games play better with windows 7, mainly mechwarrior 3 and 4.

just a big case of ARGH GODDAM FECKING NWO PLANNED OBSOLESENCE BS!!


----------



## Kana Chan

Could you reinstall Windows 7 and disable Windows Update by any chance?


----------



## ciarlatano

Kana Chan said:


> Could you reinstall Windows 7 and disable Windows Update by any chance?


There is no need to go that far. All he has to do is this:



ciarlatano said:


> If it was working prior to the update, do a system restore and turn off automatic updates/block the update that fouled things. That should solve the issue with the GPU.


----------



## jimmyhackers

muchos annoyingness.

new ssd, new windows 10 install........all is going well....had to use the dvi port to get the gpu to play ball with the OS install.

switched over to display port to get full-ish 4k support for 4k lounge tele, all is well.......windows 10 works great, looks great

go to restart to tweak some bio settings.......and i cant get into the bios menu through display port. just does the same large green/grey screen with a black/blank bar at the bottom.
however i can get into it if i plug the silly thing back into the dvi port.....

really not sure whats up with it all......i guess its just windows being screwy with display port for whatever reason.


----------

